# Customized channel lists?



## quackman (Sep 29, 2012)

I am new to the Tivo world after switching to Comcast from Directv and purchasing two new Premiere Tivos. One thing I wish the Tivo had was more ability to customize more channel lists. At least there is the Favorites list, but it would be even better to have several customizable lists. For example, one list could be just for the music channels (since my daughter wants to see those, but I don't). Also lists for movies only, sports only, and maybe favorite lists for each member of the household would be nice. It seems like this would be an easy feature to add to the software, but I may be wrong.

Also, one other suggestion: A way to change the default for season pass settings so that it will automatically use your customized default each time. For example, I usually want all my season passes to only record new episodes. I would like to be able to change it so that it always defaults to this. Since I am new, maybe this feature exists somewhere and I don't know it?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

You can use the filters in the guide to get only music or movies or sports.


----------



## quackman (Sep 29, 2012)

The only filters I see in the Guide are the "Guide Options" which only include sorting by channel number or name and the three channel lists of My Channels, Favorites, and All. I'd like to see at least five different favorite lists that you can customize with the channels you select, as well as give the favorite list a name of your own choosing.


----------



## quackman (Sep 29, 2012)

I know you can browse TV, movies, and sports in Tivo Central, which is great. I'd just like to be able to do my own customized and simpler lists while in the Guide.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Filter by category on the 2nd line.


----------



## quackman (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the information, but I don't have the filtering choices in my Guide Options. I have a Premiere XL4. Is the software for this machine different than your's? Do I need a software update? I am really confused now!


----------



## Greaseman (Dec 26, 2009)

What would be nice is when your in the guide you can arrow all the way to the left and delete that channel from the guide. Right now every time the cable company changes channel line up I would have to go to add/remove channels in setup.


----------

